# Hello from East Coast FL!



## Rimfire Haunter (Jul 21, 2011)

Hiya! Brand new to the forum and posting to say "Hello"!

Non-professional home Haunter from the East Coast of Florida. Started out with a single home made tombstone which began the obsession that has taken over the entire front yard and looked forward to by the neighborhood and beyond!

Looking forward to looking around. :googly:


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

ScreamingScarecrow Screams&#8230;
WELCOME TO HAUNT FORUM! And&#8230;









Let the obsession begin!!!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)




----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)




----------



## Evil Queen (Mar 8, 2008)




----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

hey & welcome.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

welcome, welcome, welcome


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Hello and welcome to the forum!!!!!


----------



## hedg12 (Jul 6, 2008)

Welcome!


----------



## DarkLore (Jan 25, 2009)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Welcome


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Welcome to Haunt Forum Rimfire Haunter!


----------



## smileyface4u23 (Apr 1, 2008)

Welcome to the forum!!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Hi and welcome to the forum. It always seems to start with a tombstone doesn't it?


----------



## Rimfire Haunter (Jul 21, 2011)

scareme said:


> Hi and welcome to the forum. It always seems to start with a tombstone doesn't it?


LOL! Yeah, seems that way, doesn't it? Started with one back in 2004 and we (husband and I) now have 23. 20 of those being handmade.


----------

